# قسم مخصص للرهبنة



## فوستين (23 مارس 2014)

سلام المسيح للجميع. لو كان في قسم مخصص للرهبنة خاصة ان للمنتدى متصفحين من دول عربية كثيرة وايضا من العرب في المهجر بالاضافة لمتصفحي المنتدى من غير الديانة المسيحية لكان هناك افادة كبيرة ومعلومات اكثر  نتمنى لو بالامكان
تحياتي و محبتي


----------



## joeseph.jesus (24 مارس 2014)

اقتراح رائع 

للرفع


----------



## peace_86 (24 مارس 2014)

*أعتقد يا أختنا العزيزة فوستين بأن كثرة الأقسام تضر بالمنتدى.

لكن بإمكاننا كتابة كل مايتعلق بالرهبنة في الأقسام التالية: 

ان كان هناك اي استفسار عن الرهبنة فإبمكانه كتابة سؤاله في منتدى الاسئلة و الاجوبة المسيحية

وإن كان هناك أي قصة أو سيرة تتعلق بالرهبان والراهبات فبإمكانه كتابة موضوعه في منتدى سير القديسين

وأنا مع إضافة قسم خاص للرهبنة لكن في حال لو تم دمج بعض الأقسام الأخرى مع بعضها البعض.

شكراً على الإقتراح وننتظر رأي الإدارة*


----------



## الباحثه عن الحق (10 سبتمبر 2014)

يعني ايه قسم للرهبنة 
يعني هيتعمل فيه ايه


----------



## aymonded (10 سبتمبر 2014)

سلام لكم يا إخوتي: الرهبنة منهج خاص جداً لأصحاب الدعوة دية، وصعب نكتب شيء يخص منهج معين، فالمنتدى هدفه الأساسي تبشيري بنياني للجميع، مش متخصص في منهج معين، يعني صعب يتعمل قسم مخصص للرهبة وآخر للمكرسين وآخر للكهنة.. الخ، فكل هذه تخص دعوات خاصة من الله، وصعب تتكتب للعامه، فليس هدف المنتدى أن يكتب معلومات أو يضع مناهج تخص أشخاص معينين... فصعب يتم وضع هذه الأقسام في المنتدى، وكمان صعب حد يكتب عن الرهبنة ويعرض تاريخها وغيره وهو مش مختبرها ولا عارف دقائقها ولا مناهجها، فيفضل اللجوء للمتخصصين في هذا المجال، وكمان المنتدى عام بيدخل فيه كل الطوائف من كل بلدان العالم العربي كله، ومن الصعوبة التامة نضع اي شيء يخص طائفة بعينها...
فممكن وضع اي استفسار وأي حد دارس رهبنة أو عارف متخصصين فيها يقدر يفيد السائل بقدر الإمكان... كونوا معافين​


----------



## grges monir (10 سبتمبر 2014)

اية موضوع الاقترحات بتاع الاقسام دة الى ناززل يرخ علينا
بس جديدة  قسم للرهبنة دى  بصراحة


----------

